# Brooke Burke-Charvet



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Brooke Burke-Charvet has thyroid cancer.

For a cancer that is supposed to be so rare, why is it that more and more people seem to be diagnosed with it?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

There are lots of famous people with thyroid cancer: http://thyroid.about.com/od/newscontroversies/ig/Celebrity-Thyroid-Patients.--02/

The increased incidence is something people are trying to get their arms around, but so far, no answers...


----------



## Sarah31905 (Sep 3, 2012)

Personally I don't think thyroid cancer was ever that rare, I think what is happening is more people are becoming aware of it and they are checking their necks. But that is just my opinion. First hand I know 3 people that have had thyroid cancer, a 4th one is waiting on biopsy results. So I think it is just a matter of the word getting out about thyroid cancer and people advocating for themselves as they become more informed. I encourage people I know to "check your neck."


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Sarah I agree.

I myself know 3 people with it.

The docs told me nodules were too small to worry about nut I made them test them anyway.

Thank god benign so far.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Sarah31905 said:


> Personally I don't think thyroid cancer was ever that rare, I think what is happening is more people are becoming aware of it and they are checking their necks. But that is just my opinion.


I often wonder about this... is is just that we're noticing it more (as you suggest), or is it that we as humans have caused so many environmental changes in such a short time (in an evolutionary sense) that we've actually _caused _a dramatic increase in thyroid cancer?


----------



## Abcdefg (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd like to know that answer. Not a single person in my entire family has ever had a thyroid issue. I'm the firsts, and of course hit the lottery. I do remember the anesthetist from my 2nd surgery commenting about my preemie birth (7 weeks early). Way back in the stone age, we were put in antiquated incubators. And the fact I was born in Germany meant that it was probably WWII era equipment. Wonder if I was irradiated and they're only connecting it now? My mom has no clue


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Very interesting observations.

I love to watch Mystery Diagnosis. I often hear them say how "rare" a condition is, but then I wonder it is for those people either.


----------



## javynliz (Aug 27, 2012)

Sleepy lady,
Love that show!


----------

